# Bought first handgun, CZ-82 (pics)



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Hi all,

Finally received my first handgun today after placing an order with AIM Surplus last week for a CZ-82. It looks to be in good mechanical shape, although the finish has seen better days. AIM sold it with two magazines and a holster as accessories, both of which are about in the same shape as the firearm. The holster is loose enough that the gun doesn't stay in...I was considering trying to reform the leather to hold the gun better. Thoughts? Anyways, below are some pics if you guys want to see.

KG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt041


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Took it out to the range for the first time today, and it worked beautifully. I did have a stovepipe, but I believe that one can be chalked up to shooter error; I think I limp-wristed it a little bit.

I did have one minor concern, though. I fed Brown Bear FMJ and Silver Bear JHP through it to check that both worked, and noted that there were sparks, which seemed to be coming out of the barrel, when firing the JHP. Has anyone else seen this before? I noticed that the JHP was in a zinc-plated case instead of a lacquered case...would the difference in the metal of the case cause that?

KG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new gun.

:smt1099


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations. I am a big fan of the CZ-82. I think it one of the best buys out there.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

zebramochaman said:


> Congratulations. I am a big fan of the CZ-82. I think it one of the best buys out there.


After getting to shoot the Glocks and Springfields my friends own, I'm thinking so too. They're jealous of how smooth the trigger break is. :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Outstanding choice.

The CZ-82 is probably the best surplus handgun on the market, for the price. Although 9x18 is a bit weak for a handgun of that size (by American standards), it will get the job done in a self defense situation, if fired accurately. 

Mainly, it is a good quality, accurate, entry level handgun for doing lots of repetitions.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

I made the mistake of selling one I once had, during a financial 'tight'. Couldn't replace it with another one fast enough. Now I have more than one :mrgreen: and they're not going anywhere.

With todays technology, the ammo capability is pretty much a moot point if the shooter does his/her job.

These weapons have been stripped, reblued, kept silver or been refinished to the original. The polygonal barrel is extremely accurate, and the machining is excellent.

Enjoy!


----------

